# New Haunted Portrait - $50 writing Contest



## hauntedportraits.com (Jul 12, 2004)

All of my artwork has a story to tell. This time I'm giving my devious customers the opportunity to write the story for my newest Haunted Portrait "Emmett". The winner will receive a $50 HauntedPortraits Gift Certificate. Sharpen your pencils and mold the tale of what happened to Emmett. Stories should be 100 words are less. E-mail your story to [email protected]. The winner will be chosen Saturday February 12th and their story will become part of the permanent history of my newest creation Emmett. Good luck to all.

www.hauntedportraits.com


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Who ended up winning? Just wondered because I entered. Guess it wasn't me.....


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Dave,

I did.


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Congratz again Empress!!  *hugs*


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks, Creepy!


----------



## frightmaster (Jun 8, 2004)

I think it was fixed. LOL Just kidding there.

WAY TO GO.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Congratulations Empress !!! Dang--and I thought my back story was pretty good. I knew I shouldn't have written it in Spanish. Oh, well--back to the drawing board........if there is a next time.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks a lot, Dave!!


----------

